# Vosso/seu



## La finlandesa

Tenho uma pergunta muito complexa. Como em português europeu existem muitos registros e formas de se dirigir a outra pessoa, tenho aqui uma dúvida.

Situação A: Falo a um casal amigo de maneira informal tratando por tu > (na segunda pessoa do plural seria) "o vosso filho"

Situação B: Falo a um casal colegas de trabalho de maneira mais formal tratando por você / o registo da terceira pessoa no singular quando se fala a cada um separadamente. Então quando se fala aos dois ao mesmo tempo, seria> "o seu filho" (ou "o vosso filho"?)

Situação C: Falo a um casal colegas de trabalho de maneira mais formal tratando por prenomes (a Maria e o José gostam) > "o vosso filho" (e não "o seu filho?")

Ando há muito tempo a refletir sobre este assunto. Não acho na internet informação sobre ele.
O que me intriga particularmente é a maneira de os portugueses usarem os prenomes para tratar a outra pessoa e por isso tenho aqui as situações B e C que não sei se são idénticas em quanto ao uso do pronome possessivo.

Obrigada desde já e cumprimentos da Finlândia!


----------



## pfaa09

_O vosso_ em todas as situações. Se é para um casal, então deve ser no plural, independentemente da formalidade.


----------



## Carfer

Eu usaria '_vosso_' em todas essas situações, A, B e C, visto que se dirige sempre a ambos. Usaria 'o_ seu filho_'  só se me dirigisse, formalmente, apenas a um dos membros do casal (situação paralela à em que, informalmente, usaria '_teu_').
P.S. cruzei-me com o pfaa.


----------



## La finlandesa

Muito interessante! Então, em uma situação formal, o Carfer usava "o seu filho" (falando a um dos membros do casal), mas não usava "o seu filho" se os dois pais estão presentes > nesse caso seria "o vosso filho"? Tinha lido num livro de português para estrangeiros que o pronome pessoal "vocês" tem dois pronomes possessivos: vosso e seu (sendo este último mais formal) mas segundo as vossas explicações, seria mais recommendável usar "vosso"? 
E como seria numa situação súper formal...Por ex. um casal já bem idoso, e eu quero ser muito bem-educada. Sempre diria "o vosso filho" e não "o seu filho" (tratando por senhor ambos)??


----------



## pfaa09

La finlandesa said:


> Sempre diria "o vosso filho" e não "o seu filho" (tratando por senhor ambos)??


Sim, o vosso filho.
O seu filho serve para um dos pais (alguém que trata por você ou senhor/a).

Nota: Creio que na variante brasileira há outros usos para "seu" como deles ou vosso.


----------



## La finlandesa

Muito obrigada!!


----------



## englishmania

Acho que os meus colegas já disseram tudo!

o teu filho (informal; se tratarmos a pessoa por tu, dizemos ''o teu'')
o seu filho  (formal; se estivermos a falar com uma pessoa que tratamos por você/o senhor, dizemos "o seu")
o vosso filho (ambos os registos; se estivermos a falar com duas pessoas)


----------



## Alentugano

O uso de vosso/s manteve-se no português europeu como forma, julgo eu, de eliminar algumas ambiguidades.
No Brasil, vosso é arcaico e, portanto, usa-se seu/seus/de vocês.
Penso não estar incorreto usar seu, mesmo em Portugal, na situação que descreve, mas o facto é que ninguém (ou quase ninguém) fala dessa forma. No entanto, há situações em que se usa "seu/sua", mesmo quando estamos a falar de várias pessoas. Para retirar alguma ambiguidade, pode-se usar "deles/delas, ainda que, estilisticamente, soe um pouco mais vulgar/coloquial.
Para dar um exemplo do uso lusitano vs uso brasileiro, imagine que você se dirige a um grupo de pessoas com o intuito de elogiar o seu país (o país delas):
Portugal: "Pessoal, o vosso país é lindo e maravilhoso."
Brasil: "Gente, o seu país é lindo e maravilhoso" (mais formal)
ou      "Gente, o país de vocês é lindo e maravilhoso." (mais coloquial)


----------



## Vanda

Seu vs vosso
Use of "vosso" in EP


----------



## La finlandesa

Agora que ficou claro o uso muito geral do pronome possessivo ”vosso”, gostava de saber se com o objeto direto/indirero ”vos” passa o mesmo. Falando de maneira muito formal: prazer em conhecer-vos (ou sempre conhecê-los??), vou-vos dar (ou vou-lhes dar). Quero acentuar aqui que quero falar no registo formal do tratamento por senhor, para várias pessoas.


----------



## Carfer

Pode usar as duas formas, embora _'conhecê-los', 'vou-lhes dar' _provavelmente predomine. A formalidade, o tratamento por _'senhores_', propende para a terceira pessoa.


----------



## pfaa09

Há uma situação clara onde se usa "los" e "lhes". Sempre que falamos de pessoas (no plural) quando elas não estão presentes.
Exemplos:
O Pedro a falar dos sogros (ausentes) a alguém: _*Conhecê-los* foi das melhores coisas que já me aconteceu._
Ainda sobre os sogros (ausentes): _*Vou-lhes* dar ou Vou *dar-lhes* uma grande novidade (vão ser avós)._


----------



## samotfrt

O pronome possessivo para a 3ª pessoal do plural é "seu", no entanto, e como já referido, é  muito comum utilizar o "vosso" no registo informal e mesmo até no formal.
No caso dos pronomes diretos e indiretos, no caso da 3ª pessoal do plural são "-os"  e "-lhes", respectivamente. No entanto novamente em registo informal é comum serem substitutivo pelo "-vos". Já no registo formal, na minha opinião, seriam melhor evitar usar o "-vos".


----------



## englishmania

^  "Vosso" é para a 2.ª pessoa do plural...


----------



## samotfrt

sim, mas na linguagem coloquial é comum tratar uma pessoa na 3 pessoal do plural e usar o possessivo "vosso", apesar de gramaticalmente incorrecto. (Acho eu pelo menos)


----------



## englishmania

Posso não estar a perceber bem o que quer dizer, mas acho que não é comum.

A 3.ª pessoa do plural é eles. Não usaria ''vosso' para ''eles''.


----------



## samotfrt

o uso de "vocês", deveria fazer concordância com a 3 pessoal do plural, da mesma forma que "você" faz concordância com a 3ª pessoal do singular. No entanto, são usados pronomes da 2ª pessoa do plural com o "vocês". Já no caso de "você" seria impensável usar o pronome da 2ª pessoa do singular "teu"

Exemplo:
"podem(3ºpessoal) esperar um bocado? Preciso de ver os vossos(2ºpessoa) cadernos."

A utilização de vosso e seu - Ciberdúvidas da Língua Portuguesa


----------



## tomtompl

samotfrt said:


> o uso de "vocês", deveria fazer concordância com a 3 pessoal do plural, da mesma forma que "você" faz concordância com a 3ª pessoal do singular. No entanto, são usados pronomes da 2ª pessoa do plural com o "vocês". Já no caso de "você" seria impensável usar o pronome da 2ª pessoa do singular "teu"
> 
> Exemplo:
> "podem(3ºpessoal) esperar um bocado? Preciso de ver os vossos(2ºpessoa) cadernos."
> 
> A utilização de vosso e seu - Ciberdúvidas da Língua Portuguesa


Ola! É possível em portugues europeu frase "de vocês" em vez de "vosso" ou é somente uma forma brasileira?
Exemplo:  "Gosto do cachorro de vocês".


----------



## Carfer

Possível é, mas não é de todo comum.


----------

